# MTB



## Sad Chad (Aug 30, 2022)

I just got into mountain biking and wanted to see if any other kiwi’s were as well. Beat my old department store bike into the ground and decided to finally put up the money for a real bike.  Ended up getting a motobecane off bikesdirect.






What do you guys ride and how long have you been riding? Any tips for people just getting into he hobby?


----------



## batterybee (Aug 30, 2022)

looks cool :3


----------

